# home made router table



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

got a piece of conter top friday (corian) and the next thing you know...
real smooth and flat 2 clamps on the piece im using for a fence and 
it seems to work ok. not bad for a 6.00 investment. i already had the 
stand


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vegeta88

Good job, that works 


=======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Simple works as good as fancy does. I'd like to see Norm make something with your outfit! Nice work vegeta.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only drawback to this type of set up is for those with only one router base. Set up time is significant. This is a real cost saver for those first starting out though.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, vegetta88. I sure would like to have a chunk of that corian for pen turning. How did you come by this slab?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice scoop Veg....I love it when someone re-uses, especially when the re-use to create something beautiful....way to go....!!!

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work! I like that router as well  

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

TWITA :sold:


----------



## Black_Blade (Jan 3, 2008)

looks good! Can you route out a mitre slot in that material? I haven't yet in mine and mentally kick myself to get er done soon...lol.


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

i think that is the next thing i am going to do i add a miter to it. this material is easy to work cuts like soft wood i would ck kitchen remodel shops for any scraps they have around could be cheep this was free we replaced a counter top in a r/v where we work at and this was getting throun out


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

*home made rt*

Good job. I also made my RT out of Corian. Not a frequent flyer on this forum but thought I would check it out. Not to sure how this forum works. Hopefully the picture got attached. 

Woodchip


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, woodchip7. The table looks great.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Woodchip, does table have a mobile base. Nice looking.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchip7

Nice job, I see you are using one of the high end lifts how do you like it ?


==================



woodchip7 said:


> Good job. I also made my RT out of Corian. Not a frequent flyer on this forum but thought I would check it out. Not to sure how this forum works. Hopefully the picture got attached.
> 
> Woodchip


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

It's a PC 3 1/4hp with Jessem lift. Not a mobile base. I finished the RT just in time to pack it up for our move to Minnesota. Currently redoing the shop here in Minnesota and the RT will be in a fixed location. I did add the Incra fence prior to moving but haven't had a chance to really use it yet. Looking forward to the day when the shop is done and making sawdust.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It is cold here in Minnesota. Yesterday it was 20 below or more. I love you router table, but have to question your move.

sb
park rapids, MM


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

The move to MN. Decided to retire and move closer to family. Got tired of the rat race in the big cities. Love it here in the country. Have about 4 acres and nice size shop ( still under renovation).


----------



## zang (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice job, I'm looking for a bit of corian myself for the same purpose.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

quick, simple and it does the job. nice work and quick thinking to grab that top.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Both table nice.
I have a cabinet shop down the street, need to check it out for a piece of corian. 
Did you attach it to a piece of ply for strength? (middle pic looks like plywood underneath)
Looks like 1/2" corian, does this stuff rout OK or do you need special bits?


----------

